# upgrade carte graphique Mac Pro 3.1



## beber666 (2 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à tous (et bonne année)

Après avoir parcouru pas mal de forums de toute sorte, je souhaiterai faire une upgrade de mon Mac Pro 3.1 avec cette carte graphique:

EVGA GTX650 TI BOOST SC 2G Carte graphique NVIDIA Geforce GTX 650 Ti boost 1072 MHz 2048 Mo PCI Express: Amazon.fr: Informatique

Mes questions:

- Pas de problème de vitesse sur le port PCI Express ?  Visiblement la carte est en PCI Express 3 mais ce mac pro ne supporte que le PCI Express 2
- Pas de soucis au niveau de  l'alimentation ? Pas besoin de mettre une alim externe ?
- Je pense que la carte ne sera pas supportée au niveau de l'EFI ce qui n'est pas bien grave car je pourrais switcher avec l'ancienne au besoin, mais on est bien d'accord que tout sera ok pour Bootcamp ?

Au pire, vous me conseiller un autre modèle ?

Merci à tous pour vos conseils avisés


----------



## beber666 (7 Janvier 2014)

up...


----------



## iakiak (7 Janvier 2014)

Une carte PC se flashe (voir forum netkas)  mais ça dépend des ref et des modèles...

Moi aussi je cherche une carte PC compatible MacPro, facilement flashable, pour pas trop cher (250 balles maxi)... Mais je suis comme toi, totalement paumé.


----------



## beber666 (9 Janvier 2014)

Oui c'est difficile d'avoir des infos 

Je viens d'acheter cette carte wifi
WI FI Card Airport Extreme Airdrop Compatible Apple Imac Macbook MAC PRO Mini | eBay

Et j'ai vu qu'ils vendaient aussi des cartes graphiques mais d'occaz

eBay Boutiques | speedermac Upgrade your Mac Pro

PAr contre c'est cher...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h58 ----------

Bon je viens de commander 
PNY

ainsi que le cable sur ebay, on verra bien


----------



## beber666 (15 Janvier 2014)

Bon pas grand monde interessé visiblement 


J'ai donc reçu ma carte ainsi que le cable pour l'alim et tout fonctionne niquel sur Bootcamp comme sur MacOs X

Pny - Carte graphique PNY GF65IBGTX2GEPB - GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST - 2 Go - PCI-E + 55? offert en crédit jeu sur Hawken, World of Tanks et Planetside 2 - GF65IBGTX2GEPB - Achat/Vente Carte Graphique NVIDIA | Rue du commerce


----------



## iakiak (16 Janvier 2014)

Bon moi j'ai acheté une GTX 680 chez speedermac, à 335 euros.
Je ferais aussi mon petit retour quand je l'aurai reçue.

Berber tu peux nous faire un petit cinebench (OpenGL) pour voir ce qu'elle a dans le ventre cette Ti ?


----------



## iakiak (18 Janvier 2014)

GTX 680 speedermac (flashée pour mac) d'origine Gigabyte avec 2Go de GDDR5.
La carte marche nickel et s'installe super facilement dans le mac.
Le bootscreen est bien présent.

La carte semble très silencieuse (j'ai pas testé de grosse session de jeux).

Les perfs sont évidemment hallucinantes par rapport à la pauvre 2600 d'origine.
Dans Heaven 4 je suis à 47 fps (1600x1200) avec un score de plus de 1200. La 2600 d'origine du MacPro ne voulait même pas m'afficher d'image.

Sur cinebench r15 OpenGL c'est beaucoup moins bluffant, je suis à moins de 40fps.
Par contre dans c4d, le gain est plus que visible, rien à dire. C'est très positif.


----------

